# If you could have any superpower?



## SDBoojum (Jan 7, 2010)

WHAT WOULD IT BE
oh oh ohhhh!
mine would be something like... 
simply not aging that'd be pretty cool I could go to a friends funeral 50 years from now and everyone'll be like 
'DAMN DUDE i haven't seen you since highschool you look great what have you been eating and i'd be like'

carrots and steak motherfucker!


alright then, so what about all of you?


----------



## dirtyfacedan (Jan 7, 2010)

Pissing great distances would be mine. I'd like to piss on someone elses shoes from across the room.


----------



## Monkeywrench (Jan 7, 2010)

Basically, I'd be Deadpool from the Marvel comics. Teleportation + ability to heal. Minus the horribly disfigured body, preferably. Not sure if this would be a blessing or a curse really. I'd love to be able to instantly transport myself to the top of the Eiffel Tower, or some pyramid in Egypt--but that would take away all the adventure of travel. Ah well. 

Alright, nerd points for me!


----------



## ashley (Jan 7, 2010)

easy! Time stopping ability! I could get the dankest food,


----------



## wartomods (Jan 7, 2010)

i would be the master of universe


----------



## wokofshame (Jan 7, 2010)

super-ejaculation. instead of skeeting, like, a tablespoon or so, i think a gallon or two would be cool. 
alright, maybe just once. then down to like just 5 or 6 times normal so you didn't have to be changing the sheets all the time.

en serio? the ability to heal illness and make people happy


----------



## Komjaunimas (Jan 7, 2010)

For real : Eternal youth
For laughs : Magneto from marvel comics, would get all the spare change from everybodys pockets


----------



## Gypsybones (Jan 7, 2010)

Shape shifting; the ability to morph into anything I want. 

though Magneto was one of the coolest guys ever and that power with in its self, is boss

oh and to the guy who said dead pool, you mistaken that was the movie version not the comic. dead pool was for sure a bad ass but he didn't teleport nor was he disfigured. 
dead pool was Ryan Reynolds character earlier in the movie.


----------



## Imbrium (Jan 7, 2010)

Probability Manipulation. Living off scratch tickets, never being arrested again, gambling like a mad man, having my drunken autopilot a little more lucky. Damn right!


----------



## oldmanLee (Jan 7, 2010)

The ability to type as fast as I can think WITHOUT HAVING TO CORRECT!


----------



## nivoldoog (Jan 7, 2010)

to conjure, or make disapper clothing...


----------



## KoffinKat (Jan 8, 2010)

learn by osmosis, just by touching something and then run through a book store like a mad man


----------



## giddy (Jan 9, 2010)

i would want to have some sork of amazing social power
making it easy to make friends and shit
i suck a talking hahahah


----------



## atomicpunk (Jan 9, 2010)

the ability to make politicians see the results of their actions before they make a decision or the power of making beer appear from nowhere :chug:


----------



## simpletoremember (Jan 9, 2010)

i'd want the jesus thing and making water turn into space bags.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Jan 9, 2010)

I'd want to be able to provide world peace....who the fuck am I kidding, I want booze every time I gave someone a wet willie. that way I could make it fun and interesting...I'm in the middle of a town, and I don't know anyone and I'm sober...What do do, give the hot chick holding her boyfriends hand a wet willie, then give him one to!! then run of screaming anarchy at the top of my lungs while laughing insanely with an arm full of liqour!! BAHAHA!


----------



## Odin (Jul 5, 2015)

I would like the power to raise the dead... the bombastic art of necromancy. ::walkingdead::

Or the ability to manifest pure imagination... ::cyclops::

Either way. ::


----------



## Rob Nothing (Jul 6, 2015)

the power to route out anything and everything from out of my eyes that could get stuck in them.. _instantaneously_


----------

